# Clock shift requested



## Sennat (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's my problem: My TiVo Series 3 is connected to Comcast Minneapolis, and uses two cablecards. That's all fine. When recording, the last ~10 seconds of the shows are lost since the Tivo stops at what it thinks is the top of the hour. Many shows run the program right up to the last second of the clock. There seems to be a synchronization issue with the network's clock and the Tivo clock. Possibly the cable company digital processing is delaying their feed.

In any event, I'd like to be able to tell my Tivo to treat all shows as being 10 seconds late. Yes I could record an extra minute but that would be too much, and would interfere with the next hour's recording.

Sennat


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing a some more choices in the padding selections. Maybe 15, 30 and 45 second early start/delay settings. I do think that the extra minute is a bit of overkill just to catch 10 or 15 seconds of programming.


----------

